# Ode to the Flounder



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh flounder, how I love thee, let me count the ways:
<LI>I love thee because giggin's like huntin'</LI><LI>I love thee because your eyes on one side is cute as a button</LI><LI>I love thee because you are fearless like Indiana Jones</LI><LI>I love thee because you have a lot of meat on your bones</LI><LI>I love thee because you think you are such a bad ass layin there all stealthy</LI><LI>I love thee because I need my Omega 3 and my momma said eat'n fish is healthy</LI><LI>I love thee because you are the ultimate bait fish trapper</LI><LI>I love thee because you aren't half mouth, fins, and guts like the "endangered" red snapper</LI><LI>I love thee because you make a yummy seafood dish</LI><LI>I love thee because you don't taste like fish</LI><LI>I love thee winter, spring, fall and summer time</LI><LI>I love thee because thy flesh is divine</LI><LI>I love thee with my favorite ales</LI><LI>I love thee because you have almost no scales</LI><LI>I love thee because you lay there allstupid and I don't have to move quickly</LI><LI>I love thee because your fins are not prickly</LI><LI>I lovethee because I can catch you in the rivers, bayous, and bays</LI><LI>I love thee because youare easy to make boneless fillets</LI><LI>I love thee because you lay there and wait</LI><LI>I love thee becauseto catch you I don't needgasor bait</LI><LI>I love thee because you have the most beautiful brown spotted coat</LI><LI>I love thee most of all because I'm broke, andcan't afforda boat.</LI>


----------



## christa71 (Sep 11, 2009)

:clap


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

you sir.. are both a genius, and have entirely too much time on your hands... job well done!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *NavySnooker (10/8/2009)*you sir.. are both a genius, and have entirely too much time on your hands... job well done!! :clap:clap:clap


Well you are right on at least one account I'm stupider than I look, um, errrr yeah that's what I meant :letsdrink


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

id send this on in to florida sportsman and have em publish this fine piece of work


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

We should set it to music and put it on broadway!

We could have brad pit play choppedliver.... Now who could we have play the flounder......hmmmmmmmmmm

I know! Lets get Rosie O'Donnell.... That way Brad will have a big target!

(How do I just KNOW i am gonna get crap for this one....?)


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I can just hear it now...... 

"I Love Rosie!!! (grumble grumble) How dare you compare her great reputation to that of a lowly fish???? (grumble grumble)"

:hotsun


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/8/2009)*I can just hear it now......
> 
> "I Love Rosie!!! (grumble grumble) How dare you compare her great reputation to that of a lowly fish???? (grumble grumble)"
> 
> :hotsun


I was thinking more of how can you compare the great reputation of a flounder ro Rosie.......lol


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *konz (10/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (10/8/2009)*I can just hear it now......
> ...


Rosie = sick:sick


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

We could always make Cher play the part of the flounder. When she turns sideways, she nearly disappears too......

Here come the Cher lovers! I can hear it now...........:reallycrying


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

so, would we have them do that "moccarrana" dance to the song? Or do you see it as more of a country love ballad? Kind of a Garth Brooks feel to it?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That my friend was absolutely brilliant! That is why I love them there flounder Well written!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/8/2009)*We could always make Cher play the part of the flounder. When she turns sideways, she nearly disappears too......
> 
> Here come the Cher lovers! I can hear it now...........:reallycrying


Cher also = :sick


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I always thought you were more of a brittany spears kind of guy!:moon

When she shaved her head and went psycho, she was fishy too.....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Roses are red,

Snapper are too.

Chris loves the flounder,

As we all do.........

(we could do this all day.....)


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/8/2009)*Roses are red,
> 
> Snapper are too.
> 
> ...




There once was a flounder from milton

Who was as skinny as paris hilton,

He liked finger mullet,

Couldnt keep em out of his gullet,

And now he's as fat as a building

:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

so how about a flounder haiku??? I forget how to do one..... Maybe wikipedia has the rules for it....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok. Here is one for you....

*Black of night.*

*Glare of light.*

*The gig falls.*

That is a little flounder haiku just for you!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/9/2009)*Ok. Here is one for you....
> 
> *Black of night.*
> 
> ...




haha, that was pretty good. Sounds like some edgar allan poe stuff


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

That was awesome.

I posted it for my Texas boys and the Hiku thing is cool too!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

cool where did you post it? Am I gonna be intarweb famous?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/9/2009)*Ok. Here is one for you....
> 
> *Black of night.*
> 
> ...




woops, its supposed to be 5 syllables, 7 syllables, 5 syllables. GONGGGG


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

do I need to clear my schedule so I can do readings at libraries????

here is another:

*Big mullet eye winks.*

*Crab pinched toe.*

*Igloo cooler heavy.*


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

oops.... That dadgum wikipedia messed me up again!:boo

Let me think for a minute. I know I can do it!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

OK.. So here is the 5/7/5 verse.

Beautiful Flounder.

Drawn alwaysto the gulf pass.

Swimming down Pickens.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

this is great :clap


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lovely Brown Flat Friend*

*Laying In Wait to Consume*

*Some Tasty Bait Fish*


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok. I fixed the old one:

The black of midnight.

Twelve volt ominous light glares.

The stainless gig falls.



Dude.... This is almost like work......:hotsun


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

*Southern Gulf FLounder*

*Alaska's Overrated*

*Who Needs Halibut?*


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Hold on there! You are making the same mistake I did. It has to be 5 syllables, then 7 then 5 again...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/9/2009)*Hold on there! You are making the same mistake I did. It has to be 5 syllables, then 7 then 5 again...


I think mine are 5,7,5 ??? Thats how I count it


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

*Flat, Brown, Flounderlike*

*Sharp Pain Running Through My Foot*

*Oops That's A Stingray!*


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry!!! My bad............ I had to sound it out. I was not counting all the syllables in Alaska. :doh


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

This is fun, obviously we have too much time on our hands. I'm going to cut the grass, then go fishing. Everyone keep posting up!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

*Wading Through The Marsh*

*Mosquitoes Buzz By My Ears*

*Searching For Dinner*



ok I'm done for now, obviously I am showing that I am a nerd


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

OK, OK, this is my best one yet!

Mullet hit my head!

Flew under the three mile bridge.

The couch is my bed.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

:letsdrink


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Way too mushy


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The generator is hypnotic

Number nine oreleven

Who cares


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

DFA, they gotta be 5 syllables, 7 syllables, 5 syllables.......



I messed up too in the first ones....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Going out tonight.

Murderous shiny steel prongs.

Flounder burps real good.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

To the tune of Manfred Mann's Earth Band "Blinded by the light"

Ok since you guys turned my ode into a haiku, here's my attempt at Japanese Flounder Poetry <UL><LI>Blinded by the light,</LI><LI>Disguisedin sand another ,</LI><LI>Flounder dies tonight</LI>[/list]

:letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Man talk about a tough crowd!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Roses are red,

No flounder do I see.

Aim for the head,

where do the flounder be??????


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump, because haiku is funny!


----------



## WHITE SNAPPER SLAYER (Jul 11, 2011)

flounder are great, they taste good, I chase them down with a spear screwwed to wood, I wade through the shallows and pole through the mud, once i find one the water is full of blood.....:thumbsup:


----------



## manatee man (Jul 11, 2011)

The snapper are biting and so am I....when I invite them all to my damn fish fry!


----------



## WHITE SNAPPER SLAYER (Jul 11, 2011)

hey you idiot! flounder poetry only!! this is serious stuff here man.


----------



## manatee man (Jul 11, 2011)

don't be jealous snapper slayer. u can come to my fish fry 2


----------



## WHITE SNAPPER SLAYER (Jul 11, 2011)

:thumbdown: i know your kind of fish fry mr manatee...lots of hippies in speedos...Im afraid ill have to pass.


----------

